# Gardasee - Rückfahrt von Rovereto nach München 2010



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. August 2010)

Habt ihr für mich einen Tipp wie wir dieses Jahr mit 4 Personen und 4 Bikes innerhalb eines Tages per Bahn von Rovereto nach München kommen können?
Wenn möglich ohne Zerlegen der Bikes, dann lieber Bummelzug zum Brenner und Abfahrt bis Innsbruck.

Der IC nach München mit Fahrradmitnahme hat sich aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit von nur 2 Stellplätzen ja als die ultimative Lachnummer rausgestellt, typisch deutsche Bahn halt.

Falls ihr also aktuelle Informationen zur Lage habt, bitte her damit


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2010)

bahn muss sein? ich würde ja lieber shuttle vorziehen, nicht teuerer und deutlich bequemer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker66 (27. August 2010)

Servus,
da muß ich zustimmen. Shuttle holt dich Minutengenau vom Hotel ab.

9-15 Abfahrt Riva- Ankunft 13-30 in Wasserburg -Inn. 90 Euro-Person
Räder im Bus.--Wir hatten den Bus zu dritt allein.

Fährt immer München -Italien und zurück.
Hier kann man sogar mit runter fahren, und z.B. am Brenner aussteigen.

Christian Tusch
0171-2463912
www.sportshuttle.de
[email protected]

oder halt andere

Sonnigen Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Spargel (27. August 2010)

Du meinst wohl sport-shuttle  http://www.basic-sport.de/
Aber bei 95 Euro ist der Zug schon einiges billiger. Bröckerlweis bezahlt, nicht in Rovereto bis München.

ciao Christian


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2010)

mir fehlt da der überblick, habe für kunden meran-münchen bei bike und ride für einen fairen preis organisiert und aus "alten" zeiten weiß ich, dass diverse anbieter fpr ca. 70 euro nach tegernsee ihre plätze auffüllen. dort in die bob einsteigen und gut ist's...

bahn kommt für mich derzeit nicht in frage. da radel ich eine woche durch geilste landschaften, genieße emotionen im quadrat und muss mich dann bei der heimfahrt ärgern? nein, das habe ich hinter mir. heute organisier ich mir das anders und komm bestens zurecht damit!


----------



## Fette Qualle (28. August 2010)

mountainbiker66 schrieb:


> 9-15 Abfahrt Riva- Ankunft 13-30 in Wasserburg -Inn. 90 Euro-Person
> Räder im Bus.--Wir hatten den Bus zu dritt allein.



auf Rechnung? Mehrwertsteuer? 

wenn der Anbieter das öfter macht, ist er bald pleite


----------



## mountainbiker66 (28. August 2010)

Natürlich hat er am WE den Bus voll ( 9-Leute), wir sind unter der Woche 
gefahren, ist halt Kundenservice.

Aber 4,25 Stunden Fahrtzeit, klimatisiert, Räder hinten drinn, frisch geduscht und nicht verschwitzt in Rovereto ankommen, ist halt nicht zu toppen.

Auch wenn das Shuttle das doppelte wie der Zug kosten würde, es ist erholtes heimfahren nach einer schöne Tour.

Sonnigen Gruß


----------



## lens83 (28. August 2010)

also ich bin gerade eben vom gardasee heimgekommen und kann das platzproblem in den italienischen regionalzügen nur bestätigen. 
als um 12.15 der zug in rovereto eingefahren ist, war dann absolute ellebogenpolitik angesagt. schon erstaunlich wie ein paar deutsche alpencrossler meinten mich an die seite rempeln zu müssen, bloß weil der eingang zum fahrradabteil zufälligerweise genau vor mir zum stehen geblieben ist.
am bahnhof waren ca 20 biker, 10 bikes waren bereits im zug, 18 bikes haben insgesamt platz. die anderen durften also auf den nächsten warten. und falls sie sich da nicht durchsetzen konnten, auf den übernächsten.

shuttle ist da schon viel stressfreier. habe ich für die fahrt nach oberstdorf auch benutzt. von bozen genau 3,5h für 80, erfrischungsgetränke inklusive. bin jetzt auch nur mit dem zug gefahren, da ichs nur 40min bis nach hause habe und im notfall die strecke auch mit dem rad zurücklegen könnte. (auf 100km ebene noch 7 tagen ac, hatte ich aber keine lust


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. September 2010)

Shuttle ist zu teuer und ich fahre auch nur ungern mit dem Bus, insofern haben wir uns auch dieses Jahr wieder auf das Abenteuer eingelassen.
12:35 von Rovereto zum Brenner, das Radabteil war am Samstag natürlich komplett überfüllt, aber der nette Schaffner übersetzte sogar auf Englisch "ich glaube zwar der Zug ist voll, doch wenn ihr noch Platz findet".
Wir haben dann etwas weiter hinten noch jeweils einen freien Eingangsbereich gefunden, wo man die Bikes auch so unterbringen konnte, dass sie niemandem im Weg stehen.
Trotzdem natürlich alles andere als ideal, nochmal brauche ich das net.
Danach ohne Pause runter nach Innsbruck gefahren (ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt) und die Idealverbindung um 15 Minuten verpasst, wobei wir die Zeit nur schwer möglich durch schneller strampeln reingeholt hätten.
Dann blieb die Wahl über Garmisch mit einer Stunde Schienenersatzverkehr (=Bus), natürlich keine Option, oder über Kufstein/Rosenheim.
Die Tante am Schalter in Innsbruck war zwar sehr hilfreich, doch ihre Software offenbar fehlerhaft, denn laut ihrem Ausdruck wären wir erst um 23:12 in München gewesen.
Wir sind dann aber gleich nach dem Essen in den nächsten REX nach Kufstein um 18:13 und waren kurz nach 21h in München.
Summa summarum eine Odysee auf die ich in Zukunft gerne verzichte.
Wer unbedingt zu viert vom Gardasee nach München muss, der sollte an zwei verschiedenen Tagen den IC88 plus Radreservierung (natürlich entsprechend früh) buchen, alles andere ist kompletter Mist! Laut Bahn nimmt der IC88 nur zwei Räder mit, weil die Italiener denen nicht mehr Kontingent zugewilligt haben, was ich aber nicht glauben kann.

Bleibt unterm Strich die Feststellung dass die Bahn weiterhin den weltfremdesten Saftladen dieses Universums darstellt und ein Paradebeispiel wie man ein Unternehmen, das eine Grundversorgung in Sachen Mobilität darstellt, gegen die Wand fahren kann.
Augen zu und durch ist die Devise, sowas wie nach vorne schauen, ja gar eine Zukunftsperspektive ist dort Fremdwort. Man tut alles um Biker zu vergraulen!

Einziger Trost, auf der Brenner-Autobahn war so ein übler Stau, dass ich dort wohl noch zehn Mal mehr gekotzt hätte als in der Bahn.


----------



## lens83 (5. September 2010)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Shuttle ist zu teuer und ich fahre auch nur ungern mit dem Bus, insofern haben wir uns auch dieses Jahr wieder auf das Abenteuer eingelassen.



darf ich fragen wieviel euch dann die zugfahrt rovereto-münchen gekostet hat?




hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> 12:35 von Rovereto zum Brenner, das Radabteil war am Samstag natürlich komplett überfüllt, aber der nette Schaffner übersetzte sogar auf Englisch "ich glaube zwar der Zug ist voll, doch wenn ihr noch Platz findet".
> Wir haben dann etwas weiter hinten noch jeweils einen freien Eingangsbereich gefunden, wo man die Bikes auch so unterbringen konnte, dass sie niemandem im Weg stehen.
> Trotzdem natürlich alles andere als ideal, nochmal brauche ich das net.
> Danach ohne Pause runter nach Innsbruck gefahren (ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt) und die Idealverbindung um 15 Minuten verpasst, wobei wir die Zeit nur schwer möglich durch schneller strampeln reingeholt hätten.
> ...



jetzt übertreib bitte nicht. außerhalb der ac-rückreisezeit sind in den italienischen regionalzügen von den 18 radplätzen höchstens 3-4 besetzt. klarerweise wäre es sinnvoll das kontingent in den sommermonaten zu verdoppeln/dreifachen, aber was solls, wenn stoßzeit ist, stauts halt überall!


----------



## SirBike (6. September 2010)

Bin am 4.9. mit 3 Bekannten von Roveretto nach Garmisch im Zug gefahren.

Ab Roveretto um 09:35 bis Brenner (12,80 plus 3,50 fuers Bike p.P.), danach mit 2min Umsteigen bis Innsbruck (7,80 p.P inkl. Bike - Gruppentagesticket) und dann um 14:38 nach Garmisch (5,60 ab Grenze inkl. Bike).

Ellbogen waren nicht notwendig, es war genuegend Platz fuer Bikes vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

